# D* Now dependent on IP address when moving locations?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Last night I got into a conversation with...let's call him Doug...he told me he knew someone who subscribed to D* Now and used it in his home. Had the app on a streaming box (ATV or FTV) and took the box to his vacation home. The app would not work in that home because the IP address wasn't the same as in his home (naturally). According to Doug this also happens with PS Vue. I have never heard of this. I'd think we would all know about this constraint if it actually exists. Doug has no hands on experience with D* Now or streaming boxes. Doug tends to have opinions he strongly embraces and doesn't like being doubted. My first reaction was, I gotta see that to believe it. Google it, I was told. Naw, I got a better way to find out if this is true. 

Is this true? Is the IP address initially given to the device the D* Now app is on actually the determining factor in whether you can take a streaming box on vacation and watch D* Now? I don't know. I don't see why D* would do this. I can take an HR with me when I go on vacation, what's the difference? Yeah, I know I can only watch recorded content on the DVR, not live TV. 

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

It's NOT The IP address of the device- But the IP Address (of your) Home - Which is the the one address assigned to your Service (point or Orgin) _that's How everyone is tracked (back) for posting criminal activity - if anyone in that business is interested.

SO if you take it to another Location (Connect it to a different ISP) that Home address does NOT match and the service provider can block it as they should ( because) What if it was Stolen? as example.

Just like any site (as this one) when banning a member They don't freeze his user name -They block his/her Home IP address.

What to find your Isp Home Number -Log into your Home router and it will be listed.

The above pertains to Directv Now - If you use a receiver at another home and don't connect it to the internet or do - D* won't block that as the receiver ID is married to the Access Card so any PPV or Additional will be still charged to that account No matter the location.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem with that is the home IP address is not usually locked in, it is dynamically assigned. In most cases if you want a fixed home IP address it is an extra cost item.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Last night I got into a conversation with...let's call him Doug...he told me he knew someone who subscribed to D* Now and used it in his home. Had the app on a streaming box (ATV or FTV) and took the box to his vacation home. The app would not work in that home because the IP address wasn't the same as in his home (naturally). According to Doug this also happens with PS Vue. I have never heard of this. I'd think we would all know about this constraint if it actually exists. Doug has no hands on experience with D* Now or streaming boxes. Doug tends to have opinions he strongly embraces and doesn't like being doubted. My first reaction was, I gotta see that to believe it. Google it, I was told. Naw, I got a better way to find out if this is true.
> 
> Is this true? Is the IP address initially given to the device the D* Now app is on actually the determining factor in whether you can take a streaming box on vacation and watch D* Now? I don't know. I don't see why D* would do this. I can take an HR with me when I go on vacation, what's the difference? Yeah, I know I can only watch recorded content on the DVR, not live TV.
> 
> Rich


This is from a comparison done by Cnet.
TV everywhere apps like Watch ESPN, FXNow, HBO Go and others let you sign in and watch video on an iOS or Android device, or even a TV device like a Roku, just as you would with a cable provider. They often have larger on-demand libraries than the main service, and may have the live stream (or more than one) as well. Vue wins handily this category.

From what I read they are available where ever you take a device.

This is one of the items listed in the comparison.
Compatible authentication/TV Everywhere apps

Link to article.
DirecTV Now vs. PlayStation Vue vs. Sling TV: Which one is best for you?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This is from a comparison done by Cnet.
> TV everywhere apps like Watch ESPN, FXNow, HBO Go and others let you sign in and watch video on an iOS or Android device, or even a TV device like a Roku, just as you would with a cable provider. They often have larger on-demand libraries than the main service, and may have the live stream (or more than one) as well. Vue wins handily this category.
> 
> From what I read they are available where ever you take a device.
> ...


Just read the link, thanx. In the list of Compatible authentication/TV Everywhere apps it says D* Now has 8 what? Apps that can be used anywhere with any IP address? I just found this explanation: TV Everywhere | Wikiwand

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> It's NOT The IP address of the device- But the IP Address (of your) Home - Which is the the one address assigned to your Service (point or Orgin) _that's How everyone is tracked (back) for posting criminal activity - if anyone in that business is interested.
> 
> SO if you take it to another Location (Connect it to a different ISP) that Home address does NOT match and the service provider can block it as they should ( because) What if it was Stolen? as example.
> 
> ...


Guy I spoke to thought the D* Now app caused the problem due to the IP address of the box itself. Didn't make sense when he told me that. You must be right. That makes sense. So he was right and wrong...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The problem with that is the home IP address is not usually locked in, it is dynamically assigned. In most cases if you want a fixed home IP address it is an extra cost item.


Makes more sense than what that guy told me. So, to use D* Now anyplace without subscribing to D* sat service is impossible? We use HBO Now without subbing to HBO on D*, how is that different?

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Makes more sense than what that guy told me. So, to use D* Now anyplace without subscribing to D* sat service is impossible? We use HBO Now without subbing to HBO on D*, how is that different?
> 
> Rich


I never tried D* Now outside of home, but I suspect that it would be the same as it is with other services. When they see you coming from a different place, they require a re-login or some such.

I even get them at home on occasion when I get a different home IP for whatever reason.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> The problem with that is the home IP address is not usually locked in, it is dynamically assigned. In most cases if you want a fixed home IP address it is an extra cost item.


I have a Owned Cable Modem -that the IP address is the same as when I started the service in 2009 - and I'm not paying extra for that feature.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

WestDC said:


> I have a Owned Cable Modem -that the IP address is the same as when I started the service in 2009 - and I'm not paying extra for that feature.


My cablemodem is also owned, and the IP has changed at times. Generally it keeps one for quite sometime, but it does change now and then.

Sent from my Google Chromebook Pixel (2015) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I never tried D* Now outside of home, but I suspect that it would be the same as it is with other services. *When they see you coming from a different place, they require a re-login or some such. *
> 
> I even get them at home on occasion when I get a different home IP for whatever reason.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That I would expect. What I wouldn't expect is an app that won't work. That is what 'Doug' said would happen on D* Now and PS Vue. As I said this guy makes statements and expects to be believed or goes batty. My first thought when he started was, why don't I know about this? We have to absorb so much knowledge with what we read here...if this is such an issue we'd be aware of it, I think. 'Doug' was picking up one of the last plasmas, I knew he'd start an argument about something. Just the way he is.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess Sling doesn't do this because I shared an account with a friend and had no issues


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So someone Doug knows allegedly has a problem? I read it on the Internet so it must be true!

Reverifying when the public IP changes makes sense. And limiting "home" service to one IP at a time (returning the box home would require reverification).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> So someone Doug knows allegedly has a problem? I read it on the Internet so it must be true!
> 
> Reverifying when the public IP changes makes sense. And limiting "home" service to one IP at a time (returning the box home would require reverification).


Yes, the guy he knows moved whatever box he uses to another location and he could not use the D* Now app. I'm relating a story that's obviously been passed from one person to another and probably got screwed up along the way. He said the guy couldn't use PS Vue for the same reason. Why he would have two CRSs on one box is beyond me, that made me wonder. Sounds to me like someone didn't know what he was doing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I guess Sling doesn't do this because I shared an account with a friend and had no issues


They seem to all have the TV Everywhere thing. I'd think you'd have to physically move the device the app is on to another location with a different IP address to experience what we're talking about.

Rich


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not really locked down to a specific IP address, it's more GeoIP based and they leave some wiggle room for ISPs that don't distribute their IP addresses by region. The problems come when someone takes their "in home" device to a completely different market. After you login again you only get national channels, no RSNs or locals.

PS Vue has similar things, where certain channels are in home only based on the location of your "in home" device like a PS3 or PS4, Roku or FireTV, while the mobile apps only allows viewing of those channels when you're on the same network. PS Vue though takes the extra step where after a while if your in home device is taken out of market you have to change your location to match that area, or risk having your PSN account blacklisted from PS Vue. (i.e. if you live in the NYC DMA and bring your PS4 with you to college in central PA, eventually you'll have to update your location to central PA)


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I can verify that this is certainly true for PSVue. It is not locked to a specific IP address, as most isp’s don’t use dedicated ip addresses for residential customers (and ours certainly doesn’t) but it is very location specific. For instance, I can’t go to my Daughters house, which is only 1.5 miles away, and log into my PSVue account. I tried it. Services like NetFlix don’t have to operate under the same restrictions (since they don’t offer live local channel feeds) so you can share credentials across geographic locations. Some OTT providers have “looser” geo restrictions than others but all of them that provide local channel feeds have to do geo fencing in some way.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm looking at PS Vue so this conversation has confused me. This is from a FAQ on their site



> *ARE THERE ANY CHANNELS I CAN'T WATCH ON MY MOBILE DEVICE (OR ON MY DESKTOP COMPUTER ON THE WEB) WHEN I'M NOT IN MY HOME NETWORK?*
> While on a mobile device or computer browser outside your home network, you can watch all the channels and programs in your plan except most live NHL games and On Demand CBS programming.
> 
> Whether in or out of your home network, NFL games are not available live on mobile phones but can be viewed on a tablet, and can be cast to Chromecast from a mobile phone. NFL games may not be available for out-of-home streaming.
> ...


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

trh said:


> I'm looking at PS Vue so this conversation has confused me. This is from a FAQ on their site


Watching on a mobile device (phone, iPad, PC) has a different set of rules than watching on a streaming device. Also, note that it specifically states that you won't be able to watch the feeds from your local broadcast channels while using those mobile devices outside of your home city area. As I said, the restrictions are really about the local network feeds. They use a different set of rules to count simultaneous streams on mobile devices vs streaming devices as well.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Watching on a mobile device (phone, iPad, PC) has a different set of rules than watching on a streaming device. Also, note that it specifically states that you won't be able to watch the feeds from your local broadcast channels while using those mobile devices outside of your home city area. As I said, the restrictions are really about the local network feeds. They use a different set of rules to count simultaneous streams on mobile devices vs streaming devices as well.


So you can you go to your daughter's house and watch via a mobile device?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

KyL416 said:


> It's not really locked down to a specific IP address, it's more GeoIP based and they leave some wiggle room for ISPs that don't distribute their IP addresses by region. The problems come when someone takes their "in home" device to a completely different market. After you login again you only get national channels, no RSNs or locals.
> 
> PS Vue has similar things, where certain channels are in home only based on the location of your "in home" device like a PS3 or PS4, Roku or FireTV, while the mobile apps only allows viewing of those channels when you're on the same network. PS Vue though takes the extra step where after a while if your in home device is taken out of market you have to change your location to match that area, or risk having your PSN account blacklisted from PS Vue. (i.e. if you live in the NYC DMA and bring your PS4 with you to college in central PA, eventually you'll have to update your location to central PA)


 I got this definition for GeoIP: _A form of geolocation, *GeoIP* refers to the method of locating a computer terminal's geographic location by identifying that terminal's IP address. Though*GeoIP* can pinpoint a terminal's location to a city, it requires the use of a *GeoIP*database as well as an understanding of APIs to implement correctly._
Naturally, I had no idea this existed. Thanx.

The guy I talked to said his friend took a box to a different location and D* Now did not work there. I don't know which streaming box he was using. I was told a warning about IP addresses was shown on the screen and D* Now didn't work. His words, not mine. D*N isn't an RSN, not a local. Why did that happen? If it happened at all. I'm not a big fan of the guy that told me the story. To muddle up things, he told me the same thing happened to his friend using PS Vue in a different location. I can see that happening but an app on a box? That's what I don't see. I'm beginning to think this is just another steaming pile of BS from this guy.

Rich


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

trh said:


> So you can you go to your daughter's house and watch via a mobile device?


Yes, with the restrictions that go along with using PSVue on a mobile device. What you can't do is log on to the PSVue app on a streaming device outside of your home location.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> I got this definition for GeoIP: _A form of geolocation, *GeoIP* refers to the method of locating a computer terminal's geographic location by identifying that terminal's IP address. Though*GeoIP* can pinpoint a terminal's location to a city, it requires the use of a *GeoIP*database as well as an understanding of APIs to implement correctly._
> Naturally, I had no idea this existed. Thanx.
> 
> The guy I talked to said his friend took a box to a different location and D* Now did not work there. I don't know which streaming box he was using. I was told a warning about IP addresses was shown on the screen and D* Now didn't work. His words, not mine. D*N isn't an RSN, not a local. Why did that happen? If it happened at all. I'm not a big fan of the guy that told me the story. To muddle up things, he told me the same thing happened to his friend using PS Vue in a different location. I can see that happening but an app on a box? That's what I don't see. I'm beginning to think this is just another steaming pile of BS from this guy.
> ...


Don't know about the specific details he described but essentially he is correct.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, with the restrictions that go along with using PSVue on a mobile device. *What you can't do is log on to the PSVue app on a streaming device outside of your home location.*


Suppose the app is on an FTV. I take that box on vacation and can't use the PSV app? No way to verify it's me and I'm here at the beach? That GeoIP thing seemed to say verification would work.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, with the restrictions that go along with using PSVue on a mobile device. What you can't do is log on to the PSVue app on a streaming device outside of your home location.


Assuming you have the PSV app on your Shield. What happens if you take the Shield to your daughter's house? What can you use and what can't you use?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Don't know about the specific details he described but essentially he is correct.


I'm thinking the D*N app wouldn't work because the app can do live TV? Wouldn't verification work?

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, with the restrictions that go along with using PSVue on a mobile device. What you can't do is log on to the PSVue app on a streaming device outside of your home location.


Thank you for clarifying that. I have been looking for that and it is 'sort of' on their web site, but they are not very clear about it.

I'm wondering because we have Netflix with 4 simultaneous streaming devices allowed. And it is based on country, not home location (they used to call it a 'family and friend' set-up). Our daughter who lives out of state has been using our account for almost 2 years. No problems.

We'd thought about doing the same with PS Vue, but there will be some differences.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Rich said:


> Suppose the app is on an FTV. I take that box on vacation and can't use the PSV app? No way to verify it's me and I'm here at the beach? That GeoIP thing seemed to say verification would work.
> 
> Rich


You would not be able to log into your PSVue account using the FTV at that location.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

trh said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. I have been looking for that and it is 'sort of' on their web site, but they are not very clear about it.
> 
> I'm wondering because we have Netflix with 4 simultaneous streaming devices allowed. And it is based on country, not home location (they used to call it a 'family and friend' set-up). Our daughter who lives out of state has been using our account for almost 2 years. No problems.
> 
> We'd thought about doing the same with PS Vue, but there will be some differences.


NetFlix is totally different. They don't carry live feeds of network channels so they don't need to worry about the geo restrictions.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> You would not be able to log into your PSVue account using the FTV at that location.


Wow. I get them blocking the RSNs. Not sure why locals get blocked. But I could live with them being blocked. What else is Sony worried about? Even D* DVRs can be taken on vacation and the content on the HDD can be played. I wonder if all the CRSs do what Sony does.

Both the guy I spoke to and the guy he spoke to were of the opinion that D* was in some way responsible for what happened. The only thing I can remember hearing about the PSV app is that it did the same thing, blocked viewing and put up the message on the screen. I was never told what exactly those messages said. Would be interesting if both apps put up the same message.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Wow. I get them blocking the RSNs. Not sure why locals get blocked. But I could live with them being blocked. What else is Sony worried about? Even D* DVRs can be taken on vacation and the content on the HDD can be played. I wonder if all the CRSs do what Sony does.
> 
> Both the guy I spoke to and the guy he spoke to were of the opinion that D* was in some way responsible for what happened. The only thing I can remember hearing about the PSV app is that it did the same thing, blocked viewing and put up the message on the screen. I was never told what exactly those messages said. Would be interesting if both apps put up the same message.
> 
> Rich


What device was your guy using and what channels was he trying to watch that were blocked? That makes a difference with the PS Vue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> What device was your guy using and what channels was he trying to watch that were blocked? That makes a difference with the PS Vue.


All I got from the conversation was his friend took D*Now to a different location and it was blocked by D* because the IP address of the app at that location wasn't the same IP address at his home. Both guys apparently blamed D* for the app not working. I have no idea what device was used. Gotta remember, all I have is a story told to one person who then told me the story. I have no idea if what I was told was correct. I asked him questions that he couldn't answer, then I gave up. What I got from the conversation was the D* Now app would not work...period. He didn't say a device was blocked, he said the app was blocked. Not a channel the whole app. And he said his friend used the PS Vue in some way and the same thing happened. He didn't go into detail about what happened with PS Vue. Now, after listening to Mark I kinda think the PSV app would be blocked.

Appears he was kinda right. I had no idea GeoIP existed. What he told me about D* directly causing the blockage was wrong, I think. I doubt D* had a hand in this. Not their fault.

Sorry I can't make this clearer.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Now, after listening to Mark I kinda think the PSV app would be blocked.
> Rich


Not blocked if you're watching via a mobile device (except local channels).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Not blocked if you're watching via a mobile device (except local channels).


When you use a phone or tablet you can go from location to location and nothing is blocked but locals? Is that what you're saying? What about the RSNs? I was thinking the problem occured when a streaming box that had the D* app on it was moved from one location to another, never considered he might have been using a phone.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> When you use a phone or tablet you can go from location to location and nothing is blocked but locals? Is that what you're saying? What about the RSNs? I was thinking the problem occured when a streaming box that had the D* app on it was moved from one location to another, never considered he might have been using a phone.
> 
> Rich


Go back and read what mjwagner posted and the FAQ from PS Vue I posted (post #18). Right now, we were addressing PS Vue, not DIRECTV Now. But the PS Vue on mobile devices, makes a destinction between on home network, out of home but still in the same city and out of home and out of your home city.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Go back and read what mjwagner posted and the FAQ from PS Vue I posted (post #18). Right now, we were addressing PS Vue, not DIRECTV Now. But the PS Vue on mobile devices, makes a destinction between on home network, out of home but still in the same city and out of home and out of your home city.


So, you'd still get the locals and RSNs on a phone. Got it. Of course I read Mark's post, took a while for it to sink in.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> So, you'd still get the locals and RSNs on a phone. Got it. Of course I read Mark's post, took a while for it to sink in.
> 
> Rich


if you're in the same city.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

I have used DirecTV Now at home on my Apple TVs, on my iPad and phone via cellular, on my Apple TV in my office, and at my mom's house when I have visited and never had any issues and they all have different IPs. That said there shouldn't be any issues with RSN or local channels because they are located in the the SF Bay Area.


----------



## pennhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

When I signed up for Directv Now at an at&t store I specifically asked the rep if it would work at two different locations. He said yes but you are limited to two streams. I purchased and Apple TV for my self and one for my son. I live in Ohio and my son is at school in Pennsylvania. It works at both locations but he does not get local channels. Even on Directv he wouldn't get local channels at his location. It works great at both locations but he wasn't happy that he couldn't get the Super Bowl.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

pennhunter said:


> When I signed up for Directv Now at an at&t store I specifically asked the rep if it would work at two different locations. He said yes but you are limited to two streams. I purchased and Apple TV for my self and one for my son. I live in Ohio and my son is at school in Pennsylvania. It works at both locations but he does not get local channels. Even on Directv he wouldn't get local channels at his location. It works great at both locations but he wasn't happy that he couldn't get the Super Bowl.


A simple $15 OTA antenna would probably fix that.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

PSVue has significantly changed their rules concerning watching when away from home not just via mobile but using streaming devices as well. Definitely an improvement. You can read about it here -

Features | FAQ | PlayStation™Vue


----------

